# Found a sign today.



## DFW Digger (Jul 21, 2020)

Dug this one out today. Looks 20s. Really bad job on the backside. Also found a token. Broken ss cokes on top of sign. Went out for 5hrs and didnt bring a bottle home. Stinks.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey that sign is great, I wouldn't consider it stinking at all!  Even if the condition isn't perfect it still displays well.


----------



## RCO (Jul 22, 2020)

I'd imagine there is a fair bit of info about early gas companies or stations in Texas around , likely wouldn't be that hard to date the sign or determine how common it is with a little research 

even in current condition would still have value to someone interested in signs and oil /gas


----------



## Ittookmydarnname (Jul 22, 2020)

I was trying hard to read what the star says.  Can you help?  It looks cool


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 22, 2020)

Good gulf gasoline is a good sign. In mint condition on eBay I bet it would bring around $500. 
I’ve found one sign before.


----------



## DFW Digger (Jul 22, 2020)

Thomas Gosnell. With american flag. Thanks its rough but better than a kick in the head. Found better found worse kept them all. Memories of that day and 100 heat with skeeters . Would have liked to find a nice bottle also. Thank you all for the comments


----------



## sandchip (Jul 23, 2020)

I agree, that even in that condition, your sign has some real value to it.  Looks like an early one.  Very nice!


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 23, 2020)

An auction house near me sells sign here and there and they get double retail. I wouldn’t be surprised if they got at least $150 for the sign if they auctioned it off even thought its in rough shape.


----------



## RoadsideRelix (Jul 23, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> Dug this one out today. Looks 20s. Really bad job on the backside. Also found a token. Broken ss cokes on top of sign. Went out for 5hrs and didnt bring a bottle home. Stinks.



Hi! I might be interested in your sign. Are you selling?


----------



## willong (Jul 29, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> Dug this one out today. Looks 20s. Really bad job on the backside. Also found a token. Broken ss cokes on top of sign. Went out for 5hrs and didnt bring a bottle home. Stinks.


LOL!  I saw that token with an American flag motif on the five-pointed star and thought "That looks like it ought to reside in Texas--Only afterward did I see that it was posted by "DFW Digger!"

Do you suppose the site might have already been dug many years ago? If it was found on the surface as pictured, I'm thinking someone missed the token in the spoils and rain over time has washed the dirt away from the token.


----------



## jarhead67 (Jul 30, 2020)

That 1st picture of it on your porch, is that your walk way garden display with half buried jugs, etc behind the sign? If it is, that's an awesome way to display a sidewalk area. If it's just junk lying around without purpose, I still love it.

Rough signs like that always appeal to me as they work well on an old weathered shed or barn.


----------



## willong (Jul 31, 2020)

jarhead67 said:


> If it's just junk lying around without purpose, I still love it.


----------



## Dogo (Jul 31, 2020)

That star badge looks like it might be a political button for sheriff.


----------



## DFW Digger (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks for the replys. Me and my wife go creek walking sometimes digging and the relics we bring back are incorporated in the flower bed.Couple of jugs ,bronze school bell ,2 different cast wash pots ,slag glass .Heres a part of it. Makes for conversation and eye appeal. And btw there is no planning behind it just goes in the mix.


----------



## Aqua eater (Aug 8, 2020)

Love those good luck tokens, you got lucky it has a name. Sign is also a beauty,  I wish I could  find a sign lol.


----------



## Aqua eater (Aug 8, 2020)

Ittookmydarnname said:


> I was trying hard to read what the star says.  Can you help?  It looks cool


I think it’s someone’s name, Thomas Gosh_ll


----------

